# A learn to sail-better holiday



## kmazzola (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone had an educational sailing holiday?

I've been sailing Hobies, keelboats 27ft and under, and various things with sails on and off 20 years as a solo sailor. I have crewed on friend's big boats but was definitely never the skipper. I am ready to purchase a big boy boat of my own and begin bareboat charters with friends but I am not entirely comfortable single handing something in the 38-42 ft range. I most certainly know how to sail and understand the fundamentals but have a sneaking suspicion I have picked up quite a few bad habits, never learned a few best practices, and most importantly, have probably relied on brute strength and luck to get out of trouble. 

I have a small window between today and the end of March where I would like to charter a boat with a captain willing to work with me. Really more of a floating sailing school than a pampered vacation. From my research, the ASA courses are all group non-liveaboard sessions. I found a group in BVI that does exactly what I want but my schedule may not work out for the captains they represent. Does anyone have any ideas? Location is irrelevant so long as it's warm and the conditions are not frightening.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

They are a great way to learn. Check out Sarasota Sailing Charters Sarasota Catamaran Charter Charters Sarasota Florida Catamaran Sailboat Sailing

or www.traceyschool.com Sailing Instruction Keelboats and Catamarans - Tracey School Sailing Instruction

They specialize in teaching Catamaran sailing


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Carolina Wind in coastal NC might be able to set up what you're looking for. (Disclosure: it's my father's dealership/charter business).

They provide the option of a charter with a captain to go along for all or part of the trip, so you could have a captain with you the first day, or the first two, or the whole time, however you wanted to set it up. Might be worth checking out.

Also a great, protected sailing area.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Norton's in Deltaville will also do the overnite deal and the Chesapeake is a decent place to practice...

ask for Brad, he's good

dave


----------



## kmazzola (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I was able to book with a guy in St. Thomas for 10 days starting on the 19th. Will definitely follow up and let you know how it goes. The goal is to get through ASA 101, 102, and 104.


----------

